# STRAIGHT POWERE7 CM 480W - fehlende Kabel



## SmOOthr3D (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo be quiet,

leider finde ich meine Kabel für das Modular NT "STRAIGHT POWERE7 CM 480W" nicht mehr, muss wohl irgendwie beim Umzug abhanden gekommen sein. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich Kabel herbekomme, bzw. kann ich diese irgendwo nachbestellen?

Danke

MFG


----------



## be quiet! Support (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Sm00thr3D,

du kannst den Kabelsatz bei uns direkt nachbestellen.

Ein Angebot schicke ich dir gleich per PN.

Gruß

Marcohttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/27716-smoothr3d.html


----------



## SmOOthr3D (27. Februar 2013)

Danke, sehr netter und schneller Service!
War leider spontan nicht zu hause aber wurden fix geliefert wenn ich auf das Rechnungsdatum schauen


----------



## Holger15 (18. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit genau dem selben Netzteil.

Würde mich auch über eine PN freuen


----------

